# A question for military veterans



## Tish (Apr 4, 2022)

If this falls under politics, please feel free to remove it.

Is the west complicit in watching genocide?


----------



## SeniorBen (Apr 5, 2022)

I agree with this guy. I posted in another thread that a $10 billion reward should be offered to anyone or any group who could remove Putin from power. It could be offered up anonymously or perhaps on behalf of all nations who want to contribute. It would be money well spent if it worked.


----------



## oldman (Apr 5, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I agree with this guy. I posted in another thread that a $10 billion reward should be offered to anyone or any group who could remove Putin from power. It could be offered up anonymously or perhaps on behalf of all nations who want to contribute. It would be money well spent if it worked.


You are being generous. I think bin Laden only had a $25 million on his head, which no one received.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 5, 2022)

The UN is nothing but a waste of space in the USA and the most impotent group of so called ambassadors and peace keepers ever devised by mankind.  The money wasted on these clowns is phenomenal and what for?  Our Western Leaders are all talk and do not walk the walk at all.  One reads headlines such as this president or that prime minister warns Putin of drastic outcomes for his savagery.  What a joke.  He laughs at all and says he's eliminating Nazis.  Oh, give me a break.  We did that almost 80 years ago.  What he's doing is as bad, but no one has the guts to really do one single thing about it.  If the UN Security Council really wanted to work, it would not allow just Russia, India or China block Russia's removal from same.  The majority would rule in a diplomatic and democratic arena.  Also the world court has prosecutors who should indict this man and if necessary, try him in absentia if unable to arrest him.  All  this is short of bombing him out of the Kremlin altogether.  I don't think that is an option.  But for sure, the butchery has to stop.  This throw back to the 20th century and before is way beyond acceptable in today's society.  Each nation has its own criminal activity to deal with so, the international stage has got to step up with viable solutions and forget the idiotic sanctions which do not work.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 5, 2022)

While I would like the U.N. to continue, I wholeheartedly agree with your post @Lewkat!  You make great sense.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 5, 2022)

The UN not only tolerates genocide in China, it supports it financially. Same in the Middle-East. So sure, why not Russia, too?

UN corruption has increased rapidly over the past 4 decades or so. It's become a business-for-profit; one massive NGO.


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I agree with this guy. I posted in another thread that a $10 billion reward should be offered to anyone or any group who could remove Putin from power. It could be offered up anonymously or perhaps on behalf of all nations who want to contribute. It would be money well spent if it worked.


I absolutely agree with you!


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2022)

I agree with all of you, the sanctions only affect the people of Russia, not Putin, he is used to living under sanctions.
Something has to be done immediately, The question is who will step up to the plate, The UN? Pfft, they are a joke.

I am sure there are groups of mercenaries out there that could do it, and do the job well, time for the UN to get over themselves and admit, that they don't have the testicular fortitude to do the job.

This tyrant needs to be removed.


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2022)

I know the profits of war are huge, what better way to get rid of old technology.
But  FGS this Man will not stop until he is stopped, how many more have to die?

Hire Mossad for God's sake, they are very capable and have an axe to grind with Russia for supplying the Arab nations and terrorist leaders with arms.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 6, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I agree with this guy. I posted in another thread that a $10 billion reward should be offered to anyone or any group who could remove Putin from power. It could be offered up anonymously or perhaps on behalf of all nations who want to contribute. It would be money well spent if it worked.


One of the goals of using sanctions is that it can (and has) cause regime change. 

People get crazy when there's no food in the stores, prices go sky-high, businesses close, etc, and after a while the citizens protest, so their authoritarian gov't creates stricter laws and they send troops to start arresting protesters. Then families find out their arrested sons and husbands are being detained indefinitely and/or tortured and/or disappeared, so the citizens form a militia, and the troops come again and civil war breaks out, and the citizen's militia only gets bigger and stronger, and finally it rises up against the authoritarian gov't. 

It's happened multiple times. Usually it takes 5 to 10 years, but the sanctions against Russia and Putin's lackies are the most severe in the history of sanctions, and participating nations hope this results in swifter regime change.


----------

